# Neuer Beta Nvidia Treiber da 258.69



## thommy96 (29. Juni 2010)

Hallo PC Gamer, seit heute ist ein neuer Nvidia Treiber aufgetaucht auf der Nvidia Homepage! NVIDIA Treiber Download

NVIDIA   3D Vision Surround ist dabei die darauf lange gewartet haben


----------



## Autokiller677 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: neuer Beta Nvidia Treiber da 258.69*

Mehr als 2 Sätze darf so eine News schon haben. z.B. eine Liste der Änderungen/Bugfixes.


----------



## Sarge_70 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: neuer Beta Nvidia Treiber da 258.69*

Danke für den Tipp, wird gleich mal geladen.


----------



## lows (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: neuer Beta Nvidia Treiber da 258.69*

besondere Änderungen/Features:

- GTX 400m (Notebook) wird unterstützt
- Support für Nvidia Surround-Tech. ( Multimonitoring, wie Eyefinity bei ATI) für 3d,SLi und Physx
- HD Audio Treiber 1.0.10.1 wird installiert
- Physx Version 9.10.0223
- Blu-ray 3D mit NVIDIA 3D Vision
- OpenGL 4.0
- CUDA Toolkit 3.1 für deutliche Leistungssteigerungen für Double-Precision-Berechnungen
- Unterstützung für die neuen Extreme Antialiasing Modi für 3-way SLI PCs hinzu, inklusive bis zu SLI48x AA für Grafikprozessoren der Serie GeForce 200 und bis zu SLI96x AA für Grafikprozessoren der Serie       GeForce GTX 400.

Bis zu 14 % bei Aliens vs. Predator (1920x1200, keine AA/AF – Tesselation aktiviert)
Bis zu 4 % bei Batman: Arkham Asylum (1920x1200, 4xAA/16xAF PhysX=High)
Bis zu 5 % bei BattleForge (1920x1200 4xAA/16xAF – Einstellung ‚Very High‘)
Bis zu 5 % bei Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 (1920x1200 4xAA/16xAF)
Bis zu 4 % bei Crysis: Warhead (1920x1200 4xAA/16xAF – Einstellung ‚Enthusiast‘)
Bis zu 24 % bei Enemy Territory: Quake Wars (1920x1200, keine AA/AF)
Bis zu 9 % bei Far Cry 2 (2560x1600 8xAA/16xAF)
Bis zu 25% bei Just Cause 2 (2560x1600, keine AA/AF - Concrete Jungle)
Bis zu 7 % bei Metro 2033 (1920x1200, keine AA/16xAF – Tesselation aktiviert)
Bis zu 7 % bei Metro 2033 mit SLI (1920x1200, keine AA/16xAF – Tesselation aktiviert)
Bis zu 8 % bei S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Call of Pripyat (1920x1200, keine AA/AF – Tag)
Bis zu 6 % bei The Chronicles of Riddick: Dark Athena (2560x1600, keine AA/AF)
Bis zu 9 % bei Unigine: Tropics (2560x1600, keine AA/AF – OpenGL)
Bis zu 5 % bei 3DMark Vantage (Einstellungen ‚Performance‘ und ‚Extreme‘)
Bis zu 19 % bei Crysis mit Transparency AA (1920x1200 4xTrSS)


----------



## Punsher (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: neuer Beta Nvidia Treiber da 258.69*

Ist jemand so nett und vergleicht die Double Precission Leistung (alter Treiber - neuer Treiber)? Gibt ja bestimmt irgendwelche Programme zum messen dafür?! Oder müssen die erst dafür optimiert werden? Kenn mich da net so aus^^


----------



## lows (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: neuer Beta Nvidia Treiber da 258.69*

muss da nich erst ein Programm entwickelt werden?
neja ich mach mal nen Bench mit Final Fantasy und post den mal hier.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: neuer Beta Nvidia Treiber da 258.69*

Double-Precision kann man allenfalls anhand der Leistung in Folding@Home vergleichen. Auf Games sollte das, so denke ich , keine so großen Auswirkungen haben.


----------



## Dr.Bishop (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: neuer Beta Nvidia Treiber da 258.69*



lows schrieb:


> - Support für Nvidia Surround-Tech. ( Multimonitoring, wie Eyefinity bei ATI) für 3d,SLi und Physx



3 Monitore + GTX470 im Sli und siehe da.......es geht nicht


----------



## Punsher (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: neuer Beta Nvidia Treiber da 258.69*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Double-Precision kann man allenfalls anhand der Leistung in Folding@Home vergleichen. Auf Games sollte das, so denke ich , keine so großen Auswirkungen haben.


Ja aber genau sowas meine ich ja. Games sin mir wurscht, bei mir läuft alles prima  Ich mach zwar nicht bei Folding@home mit, aber bei was ähnlichem, BOINC nennt sich das und ich rechne für das ESL-Team. Im Projekt Collatz Conjecture bekomm ich 0,47 Credits/Sekunde (Single Precission) und in MilkyWay 0,30 Credits/Sekunde (Double Precission). Wenn jetzt aber die Leistung für Double Precission deutlich gesteigert wurde und ihr das bestätigen könnte, würde ich eventuell mal den neuen Treiber probieren und schauen, ob ich bei MilkyWay dann mehr Punkte bekomm... Habe ne GTX285 btw.


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: neuer Beta Nvidia Treiber da 258.69*



Dr.Bishop schrieb:


> 3 Monitore + GTX470 im Sli und siehe da.......es geht nicht



Hör auf!!! Ich bau gerade meine 2te GTX260 ein. Dauert ein bisschen, da ich zuerst mal meine C-Festplatte vollständig sicher. Aber in ein bis zwei Stunden weiss ich mehr (oder weniger).

Sind ja keine guten Nachrichten!

EDIT: Im Nvidia Forum ist wenigstens eine gute Nachricht. Ein User hat wohl Erfolg damit gehabt. Jetzt bin ich sowas von gespannt, wie es bei mir läuft.  Besonders, weil ich noch eine 9500 GT als physx drinlasse.

EDIT: Der Treiber funktioniert. Aber meine Monitore sind wohl doch zu verschieden. Haben zwar alle gleiche Auflösung und Bildwiederholungsrate, aber die Synchronisationspolarität scheint nicht zu passen. Nvidia Surround funktioniert also bis jetzt nicht bei mir. Aber der Treiber ist in Ordnung. Ach ja, die dritte GraKa als Physx musste ich draussen lassen, weil kein Platz im Gehäuse ist. Das Mainboard würde es packen. Aber das ist mir vorerst egal.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: neuer Beta Nvidia Treiber da 258.69*



Punsher schrieb:


> Ja aber genau sowas meine ich ja. Games sin mir wurscht, bei mir läuft alles prima  Ich mach zwar nicht bei Folding@home mit, aber bei was ähnlichem, BOINC nennt sich das und ich rechne für das ESL-Team. Im Projekt Collatz Conjecture bekomm ich 0,47 Credits/Sekunde (Single Precission) und in MilkyWay 0,30 Credits/Sekunde (Double Precission). Wenn jetzt aber die Leistung für Double Precission deutlich gesteigert wurde und ihr das bestätigen könnte, würde ich eventuell mal den neuen Treiber probieren und schauen, ob ich bei MilkyWay dann mehr Punkte bekomm... Habe ne GTX285 btw.



Welchen Treiber hast du denn aktuell? Ich sag einfach mal, Versuch macht Kluch.


----------



## Dr.Bishop (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: neuer Beta Nvidia Treiber da 258.69*



-Lucky+Devil- schrieb:


> Hör auf!!! Ich bau gerade meine 2te GTX260 ein. Dauert ein bisschen, da ich zuerst mal meine C-Festplatte vollständig sicher. Aber in ein bis zwei Stunden weiss ich mehr (oder weniger).
> 
> Sind ja keine guten Nachrichten!



Ja finde es auch sehr schade...... aber ich probier jetzt mal was anderes vieleicht klappt dat ja so =D inner std. weiss ick mehr


----------



## lows (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: neuer Beta Nvidia Treiber da 258.69*

so Hier mal meine Ergebnisse von der 9800GT


der blaue Balken ist der Beta Treiber und der grüne der 257.21. Sind immerhin ne Steigerung von 3,68% 

@Punsher  meinst du das Bionic http://www.chip.de/downloads/BOINC_12999413.html


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: neuer Beta Nvidia Treiber da 258.69*

funktioniert 3D Vision Sorrund jetzt oder nicht? 
kann es vllt sien das man 3D Vision aktivieren muss?


----------



## Dr.Bishop (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: neuer Beta Nvidia Treiber da 258.69*

Laut Treiber Ja....

Allerdings erkennt der Treiber immer nur 2 Monitore richtig.....
Laut dem Treiber hätte ein Monitor aber eine falsche Auflösung bzw. Sync 
Bei meinem Rechner mit Ati karte läuft das perfekt aber hier.......hätte ein Monitor eine andere Auflösung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Punsher (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: neuer Beta Nvidia Treiber da 258.69*



lows schrieb:


> @Punsher  meinst du das Bionic BOINC - Download - CHIP Online



Ja, aber ich lads immer hier runter^^
BOINC: compute for science
Ist die offizielle Seite ...


----------



## Autokiller677 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: neuer Beta Nvidia Treiber da 258.69*

Ich hatte BOINC bei meinem alten Rechner mal laufen, bei dem neuen frisst mir das zu viel Strom und produziert zu viel Wärme.

Aber der Treiber sieht interessant aus, erstmal saugen (DSL2k, das dauert wieder-.-)


----------



## lows (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: neuer Beta Nvidia Treiber da 258.69*

@punsher wenn du mir sagen würdest wie ich die benchzeit von 128 Tagen runterschrauben kann, würd ichs für dich testen.


----------



## Punsher (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: neuer Beta Nvidia Treiber da 258.69*



lows schrieb:


> @punsher wenn du mir sagen würdest wie ich die benchzeit von 128 Tagen runterschrauben kann, würd ichs für dich testen.


Lol ka sowas ist bei mir nicht  Naja habs jetzt schon selber getestet, bringt jedenfalls KEINEN Leistungsvorteil ...


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: neuer Beta Nvidia Treiber da 258.69*



Dr.Bishop schrieb:


> Laut Treiber Ja....
> 
> Allerdings erkennt der Treiber immer nur 2 Monitore richtig.....
> Laut dem Treiber hätte ein Monitor aber eine falsche Auflösung bzw. Sync
> ...



OJE ... dass es bei mir nicht geht, verstehe ich ja noch, da ich unterschiedliche Bildschirme habe, aber du hast ja drei gleiche LCDs, wenn ich das richtig sehe, oder?

Wollte mir eigentlich in den nächsten Tagen zwei weitere Monitore anschaffen (gleiches Modell).

Jetzt überlege ich mir die ganze Aktion noch und vielleicht warte ich sogar noch auf den nächsten Treiber. Dieser ist ja eine BETA.


----------



## Razor001 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: neuer Beta Nvidia Treiber da 258.69*



Punsher schrieb:


> Lol ka sowas ist bei mir nicht  Naja habs jetzt schon selber getestet, bringt jedenfalls KEINEN Leistungsvorteil ...



Die Leistungssteigerung bei DP-Berechnungen ist auch schon in allen vorherigen 256 Treibern vorhanden. Außerdem beziehen sich diese Leistungssteigerungen nur auf Fermi GPUs.


----------



## Dr.Bishop (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: neuer Beta Nvidia Treiber da 258.69*

Ja sind 3 gleiche Tft´s.... keine Ahnung wieso das nich funzt


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: neuer Beta Nvidia Treiber da 258.69*

Hast du alle drei über DVI angeschlossen oder nimmst du auch ein VGA-Port (falls vorhanden bzw. Adapter für VGA-Port)?


----------



## Dr.Bishop (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: neuer Beta Nvidia Treiber da 258.69*

Sind alle 3 über DVI angeschlossen...
Tja dann hau ick wohl wieder den 27 zöller ran )=


----------



## Reigenspieler (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: neuer Beta Nvidia Treiber da 258.69*

Ohne nHancer leider wertlos.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: neuer Beta Nvidia Treiber da 258.69*

Seit meinen letzten Treiberupdate (von der letzten PCGH-Heft-DVD) lässt sich die min. Lüfterdrehzahl meiner GTX260 über den MSI-Afterburner nicht mehr unter 40% senken.
Wurd das auch wieder rückgängig gemacht?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: neuer Beta Nvidia Treiber da 258.69*



-Lucky+Devil- schrieb:


> OJE ... dass es bei mir nicht geht, verstehe ich ja noch, da ich unterschiedliche Bildschirme habe, aber du hast ja drei gleiche LCDs, wenn ich das richtig sehe, oder?
> 
> Wollte mir eigentlich in den nächsten Tagen zwei weitere Monitore anschaffen (gleiches Modell).
> 
> Jetzt überlege ich mir die ganze Aktion noch und vielleicht warte ich sogar noch auf den nächsten Treiber. Dieser ist ja eine BETA.



Beta heißt i.d.R. nix anderes als das der Treiber fertig ist und Nvidia nur noch die WHQL Signierung von Microsoft abwarten muss, was immer dauert. Deswegen kommt ja der Beta nie zur gleichen Zeit raus wie ein WHQL.


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: neuer Beta Nvidia Treiber da 258.69*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Beta heißt i.d.R. nix anderes als das der Treiber fertig ist und Nvidia nur noch die WHQL Signierung von Microsoft abwarten muss, was immer dauert. Deswegen kommt ja der Beta nie zur gleichen Zeit raus wie ein WHQL.


  Oh .. Danke für die Info.

BTW. Bei mir geht's ... es funktioniert, obwohl ich unterschiedliche Monitore hab. (Lösung: hier)

Cooliris auf 3 Bildschirmen .. HAMMER.

*Der Treiber ist super!!! (für mich)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiss einer schon, ob nHancer funktioniert?


----------



## DimensionFX (3. Juli 2010)

hi Leute,

also ich glaube ich bin blöd! Ich hab hier jetzt nen Dell 3008 und 3007 TFT aber ich kann nichtmal die Prüfung machen ob Vision Surround funktioniert. Das soll doch auch mit zwei Montioren gehen. Jedenfalls sollte man es doch prüfen können.

Dieses mittlere Dropdown menü unter 3D Perfomance erscheint bei mir garnicht bzw. ist grau und nicht anwählbar...

Hab auch schon von Triple SLI auf SLI gewechselt.

Steh ich gerade aufm Schlauch?


----------



## Dr.Bishop (4. Juli 2010)

Funktioniert leider nur mit 3 Monitoren, wobei das auch nicht gerantiert ist.....
Bei mir klappt es selbst mit 3 nicht =D


----------

